# Bowjax Maxjax stabilizers now in Realtree HD



## selectarchery (Oct 12, 2002)

Just wanted to let you guys and gals know that the new Bowjax Maxjax stabilizer is now available in Realtree HD and Realtree HD Green. The Realtree HD is pictured below...wonder what that other product is on the bow????? Future announcement on the way????

Jim


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2007)

*What a product!*

Hey guys you gotta check out these stabilizers they are top notch.Put one on my new evotek and they really balance the bow out!


----------



## jwbagm (Dec 12, 2004)

i havent tryed this yet im waiting on one to arrive.
if its like the other products they offer it will be top notch and work great.
can't wait for mine


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

Awesome stuff!
Good Job BowJax!


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

Oh Great!  :zip: There goes my budget again! :zip: 

That looks like a Great New Stabilizer! I just have to get one of those for my hunting bow! :tongue: 

Dick


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

Nice looking addition to an already great line of products. Does this have additional weights that can be added to the end?

thenson


----------



## FoamHunter1974 (Jul 26, 2005)

Nice looking Stabilizer im gonna have to get one for my hunting rig next fall cant wait


----------



## tak1522 (Feb 20, 2007)

selectarchery said:


> ...wonder what that other product is on the bow????? Future announcement on the way????


RizrJax.

How much of this stuff do you really need on your bow?? (LimbJax, RizerJax, X-IT stab, string Jax, cable guide jax)

And where is the best place to reduce vibration? limb, riser, cable slide, string?


----------



## Mad3d (Dec 4, 2006)

*MaxJax*

Have not tried this product. But if it works like everything else bowjaxs makes it will be awesome


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

I can definitely say that I have been highly impressed by every Bowjax Product that I have tried previous to this new stabilizer. So, as soon as I get some more money saved up I will be ordering one of the new stabilizers! 

The day I was going to order my new stabilizer our Gas Hot water tank went on the fritz, so there went my money for the stabilizer! :sad: :embara:  

Dick


----------



## BOWJAX (Jul 28, 2004)

thenson said:


> Nice looking addition to an already great line of products. Does this have additional weights that can be added to the end?
> 
> thenson


Yes, The Max Jax Stabilizers have a threaded 5/16 hole threaded in the end for additional weights.


----------



## BOWJAX (Jul 28, 2004)

tak1522 said:


> RizrJax.
> 
> How much of this stuff do you really need on your bow?? (LimbJax, RizerJax, X-IT stab, string Jax, cable guide jax) In answer to you question how much of this stuff do you really need? "How quiet do you want your bow?" This stuff all works great!
> 
> And where is the best place to reduce vibration? limb, riser, cable slide, string?


 Where is the best place to reduce vibration? Every bow is different, but, the strings, limbs, and cable guide rod are a good place to start.


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

tak1522 said:


> RizrJax.
> 
> How much of this stuff do you really need on your bow?? (LimbJax, RizerJax, X-IT stab, string Jax, cable guide jax)
> 
> And where is the best place to reduce vibration? limb, riser, cable slide, string?


The Beautiful part about Bowjax Products is that they are priced so that you can afford to put all their products on your bow without having to take out a major bank loan!

Bowjax products are Fantastic! I have them all over my bows! 

Dick


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

Select Archery is the best!


----------



## PABowhunt4life (Feb 3, 2005)

I am waiting on a response from BowJax, but do you by chance know what the weights are on the 5" and 7" models? I am very interested in one of the 7"ers.


----------



## BOWJAX (Jul 28, 2004)

*Max Jax Stabilizer Weights*

Max Jax Stabilizer weight for the 5" is 6 oz.

Max Jax Stabiizer weight for the 7" is 8.5 oz.

Both have a threaded hole for extra weights, doinker, or even the shorter version X-it Enhancer looks nice with that configuration.


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

I have nothing but fantastic things to say about the product, the company, and most importantly, the people that make it all go!
Thanks and TTT for BowJax!


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

BowJax products are definitely popular with all my customers:thumbs_up

Just weighed a 5" MaxJax I have on a certified postal scale and it weighed 6 oz. on the button:wink:


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

tak1522 said:


> RizrJax.
> 
> How much of this stuff do you really need on your bow?? (LimbJax, RizerJax, X-IT stab, string Jax, cable guide jax)
> 
> And where is the best place to reduce vibration? limb, riser, cable slide, string?




















































































In other words, just let your imagination go and hope that your budget can keep up!   

Dick


----------



## oksorb27 (Jan 31, 2005)

Cant wait to try the new stabilizer on my hunting bow!


----------



## KDS (Oct 11, 2005)

http://www.bowjax.com/


Sent you a PM meanv2:darkbeer:


----------



## Flintlock1776 (Aug 19, 2006)

*Ok*

Looks like there is plenty of space on my Hoyt to add those do-dads. How do you know what you would realy need in lieu of just buying the whole line?


----------



## BOWJAX (Jul 28, 2004)

*Max Jax Stabilizer*

To answer your question, a quiet bow would have MonsterJax, Rizr Jax, String Jax, and BigJax Cable Guide Dampener. To accesorize, the Max Jax 5" or 7" Stabilizer would do the trick.


----------

